# The world through my camera lens



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Singapore*

*Colonial architecture in Singapore*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Agra, India*

*Taj Mahal*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Singapore*

*The Esplanade Theatres (a.k.a. Esplanade – Theatres on the Bay)*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Silhouette Island, Seychelles*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Langkawi, Malaysia*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

*Luna Bar*





































Luna Bar is my favorite bar in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*London, UK*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*

*Autumn in Lausanne*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Rebak Island, Malaysia*

*Great Hornbill (Buceros bicornis)*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Jaipur, India*

*Amer Fort*
/a.k.a. Amber Fort/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Borneo, Sabah*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Southeast Asia*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*La Digue Island, Seychelles*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Yogyakarta, Indonesia*

*Kraton*
/a.k.a. Keraton/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
Vol. II


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Swiss Alps*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mahe Island, Seychelles*










*Anse Intendance*


----------

